# /usr/home/exeter vs /home/exeter ?



## exeter (Dec 28, 2017)

On my system (10.3), /usr/home/exeter seems aliased to /home/exeter. The contents seem the same, but I discovered yesterday that`find` treats them differently, so
	
	



```
find /home -name testfile
```
 didn't find testfile, but
	
	



```
find /usr/home -name testfile
```
 did find testfile.

Can anyone enlighten me on the practical differences between the two, and traps I need to avoid. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2017)

The regular place on FreeBSD is /usr/home. For compatibility reasons /home is a symlink to /usr/home, the reason is that /home is common on Linux for example. As both /home and /usr/home point to the same content the results should be the same too. But there's a slight difference in interpretation, /home refers to the symlink itself whereas /home/ (note the slash at the end) refers to the content the symlinks points to.


----------



## exeter (Dec 28, 2017)

Aha, thanks for that.


----------

